# foot candle adjustment multiplier?



## gfi (Apr 7, 2020)

I bid electrical jobs and have to calculate foot candles/lumens in order to provide sufficient light for an area. 
I struggle with long skinny hallways were the sq footage is low, but the shape requires me to install more lights, is there an adjustment multiplier out there that take shape into account and takes the guessing out? (for example a 10x10 foot room and a 1 x 100 hall has the same square footage. how do you calculate for the hall?


----------



## JustAnOldFashionedLEDGuy (Apr 13, 2020)

gfi said:


> I bid electrical jobs and have to calculate foot candles/lumens in order to provide sufficient light for an area.
> I struggle with long skinny hallways were the sq footage is low, but the shape requires me to install more lights, is there an adjustment multiplier out there that take shape into account and takes the guessing out? (for example a 10x10 foot room and a 1 x 100 hall has the same square footage. how do you calculate for the hall?





You have to install more lights because of the lighting pattern of specific lights. There is no simple multiplier, different distribution patterns require different lights. Best to learn some basic lighting software. DIAlux is free. In a hallway, the color/reflectivity of the walls has a bigger impact as well.


----------

